# Genetics and Dog Breeds



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

National Geographic had an interesting article on dogs including some gentetic testing of breeds. I've attached the link and the graphic. What does it say about your breed?

Mine is half Knucklehead and half Goofball - they don't have the genetics for her.

http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2012/ ... es-graphic

[attachment=0:m5cd39kn]Picture1.jpg[/attachment:m5cd39kn]


----------



## Steve Shaver (Mar 9, 2008)

Kinda strange. It lists the best herding dog there is (Border Collie) as being a hunter and not a herder


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Interesting chart.

I dont see my Catahoula cur on the list :? . He's definitely a hunter. Kills lot's of squirrels and other small vermin.


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

Steve Shaver said:


> Kinda strange. It lists the best herding dog there is (Border Collie) as being a hunter and not a herder


My dad has a smooth hair border collie and it is a squirrel and rock chuck killing SOB. Just slays those things.


----------

